# المنتديات الخاصة > مواهب الطلاب >  ابيات شعر قصيدة يا معلمي علمني بربك !

## نور عبدالرحمن

حقاً هذه القصيدة تحمل ابيات شعر جميلة جدا جدا ومعبرة 


يا معلمي ..
صحيح أنني التلميذ ..
وأنك أنت المعلم ..
ولكنك الآن ستصغي لأني أتكلم ..
فأنصت جيداً علك تفهم ..


أن دورك يا سيدي أن تكون منارة ..
سفينة الوطن بها نهتدي ..
أن تكون قدوة بها الأجيال تقتدي ..
وأن لا تكون على طفولتي أنت معتدي ..
أنت دخلت مدرستك ..
لا لكي أرتعش من نظرتك ..
لا لكي أهان بإيعاز من حضرتك ..


بل جئتك حاملاً في يدي قلمي ..
و في قلبي حلمي..
جئتك لتطرد مني جهلي وتغرقني في بحر علمي ..
جئتك حاملا كراسي وكوسي ومنقلتي ..
بكل العزم أريد حل مسألتي ..
جئت لأسرق منك حب القراءة ..


فبرك لا تسرق مني البراءة ..
جئتك فعلاً لكي تعلمني ..
ومشعل المعرفة تسلمني ..


فعلمني كيف أسمو بأخلاقي ..
علمني كيف حين أكبر أن أكون ذلك الراقي ..
يا سيدي أنا طفل ..
فعلمني كيف أفتح للدنيا أبوابي ..
علمني احترام أستاذي و أترابي ..
أخبرني أنهم إخواني و أحبابي ..
علمني أن أرمي أصدقائي بالوروود ..
أن أزرع في الأروح سنبلة ..
لا تعلمني كيف نرمي الروح بقنبلة !


علمني الحب ..
و رسخ في نقاء القلب لا شتم لرفاقي في الحاضر وفي الغيب ..
فلن يشيب على المجد ..
من على الرداءة قد شب ..


علمني أن الفرق في التفاصل لا الألوان ..
أن الإختلاف للذات هو العنوان ..
أن حب الناس من الإيمان ..
أنه بالكره لا تبنى و لا ترقى الأوطان ..
علمني بربك .. أنه هماً جداً ..
أن يحترم الإنسان ..


هذه أحد قصائد الشاعر أنيس شوشان وهو تونسي الجنسية ..
وللمزيد من ابيات الشعر الجميلة الفكرية والمؤثرة 
من هنا: ابيات شعر حلوه وقويه

----------

